

State of Clojure on Android 2013 - r4vik
http://clojure-android.blogspot.co.uk/2013/06/state-of-clojure-on-android-2013.html

======
daniel_solano
I'd like to thank Alexander for all of his hard work. It's entirely my fault
that his Neko work hasn't been merged in, but it's something I am going to get
done soon.

------
616c
I see similar work has been done for Scala. Amongst other things:

<https://code.google.com/p/scalaforandroid/>

Does anyone with Scala on Android experience know if it is bogged down by the
same size and performance issues? I assume they are running against the same
problems on parallel tracks. Just curious.

~~~
jbrechtel
It's not bogged down by the same performance. There may be times where
idiomatic Scala code generates more garbage than similar Java code and thus
has more of an impact on Dalvik performance but these are straight forward to
work around and well understood. For the vast majority of apps this isn't a
problem.

Scala does suffer a similar size issue where the Scala standard library is a
few megs and you don't really want to ship that around with your app. You can
use ProGuard to strip out the parts of the Scala standard library you aren't
using. This is baked into build tools (like jberkel's excellent android-plugin
for sbt) so it's usually seamless.

FWIW, I've got a couple Android apps on the Play store written in Scala.

------
erichmond
I think it's interesting how few comments clojure posts attract. Given pg's
love of lisp and how amazing clojure is (at least in my opinion) in terms of
language design and what features we'll need in the next 10 years, I would
have thought the HN community would be jumping all over it.

This isn't meant to be anything more then an interesting observation.

~~~
moomin
Well, speaking for myself, I think the article is extremely interesting, but I
don't think I have much to add to the conversation. Maybe Clojure just
attracts lurkers.

(It should be pointed out that I have plenty of strong opinions I'm more than
happy to tell to anyone who will listen, but when it comes to Clojure, I want
to hear from Nathan Marz, James Reeves, Stuart Sierra &c, and seriously doubt
I have much to add.)

~~~
HillOBeans
One lurker here - I, for one, am EXTREMELY interested in CoA, and Clojure in
general. I have only worked on a couple of Android apps thus far, but it is
already enough for me to want to look into Clojure for Android development. I
don't know if my Android chops are good enough for me to get away from the
Eclipse/Java environment just yet, though.

------
Expez
Can someone in the know comment on the size of the runtime? Why is it so
large? Is this problem likely to be solved, or are we waiting for more
powerful hardware?

~~~
jamii
The core libraries are very large and there is no standard way of stripping
them out. Clojurescript (partially) addresses this by passing the generated js
through the google closure compiler. Perhaps a similar pass could be made in
the jvm compiler.

------
Illotus
Does lein droid support Proguard or does one need to use Ant for that?

------
stesch
BTW: Neko = <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neko_%28programming_language%29>

Please make a Google search before naming your projects. Thanks.

